# 10g rocky community



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. That's a nice setup


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Welcome to the forum. That's a nice setup


Thank you! :smile:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome. What plants do you have in there?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice setup! I always like the "peppered" look on white sand


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Your welcome. What plants do you have in there?


I have no idea about the plants' names, to be honest.

i used to have a bunch more that i bought from a lfs, but ALL of them melted/died due to lack of skill on my part. so what's left are the 'easy' plants i guess.. the tank has 2 8w cfl. no co2. no ferts (or very little fert dosing - i have a bottle of liquid fert that i squirt in there maybe once a month). minimum care. i don't even do weekly WC anymore.





andrewss said:


> nice setup! I always like the "peppered" look on white sand


thanks! those peppers are ada substrates that was 'carried' by the snails. i can spot 2 types of snails in the tank - originates from plant hitchhikings.


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice setup


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks for checking out my tank, FORREST3320.

Here's a photo I took from the top,back.

My fish are afraid of my shadow whenever I go over to them, they'd hide
behind the bushes.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I really like the rocks with the sand. what kind of rocks are those? when the plants in the middle grow taller, your fish will probably feel a little more comfortable around you with the extra places to hide. I've had that issue with a shoal of carinal tetras. takes time but they should adjust.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the rocks  Very nice tank.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Its a good setup. 

I think u have rotala rotundifolia its a strong low tech plant.

Your fish are new n with time they'll get used to you watching them


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i like your rockscape. are you using a mixed substrate? fluval stratum + PFS substrate perhaps?


- thefisherman


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fat Guy said:


> I really like the rocks with the sand. what kind of rocks are those? when the plants in the middle grow taller, your fish will probably feel a little more comfortable around you with the extra places to hide. I've had that issue with a shoal of carinal tetras. takes time but they should adjust.


Thanks Fat Guy. I have no idea what kind of rocks these are as well. I found them at my hometown's waterfall area. 

Do you think it will look better if the plants at the middle grow taller? I was only planning to have them half-tank high. At the moment I am still trimming them real low and replanting that space - it is not fully planted yet.



Rony11 said:


> Its a good setup.
> 
> I think u have rotala rotundifolia its a strong low tech plant.
> 
> Your fish are new n with time they'll get used to you watching them


Thanks Rony11, and cheers for the plant ID. it is a bit messy at our lfs, all plants, and fish don't even have any name labels. 



thefisherman said:


> i like your rockscape. are you using a mixed substrate? fluval stratum + PFS substrate perhaps?
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Thanks thefisherman. No mixed substrate. It is just Amazonia ADA Substrate. That's all. The tank has undergone several rescapes (it's been about 1 year old now).

Thanks all for checking out my tank!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just took a new photo of the tank and cropped it a bit.










That cardinal at the top seems to be ill (?) - black substance in his tummy


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice job! 

That rotala in the center? 


Mike


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ebi said:


> Nice job!
> 
> That rotala in the center?
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## TheKribKeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Some of those tetras look like neons to me. The red doesn't go the whole length of the body like cardinals. Or do you have neons as well?


----------



## TheKribKeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Nevermind just googled green tetra and saw pics of green neon tetras my bad.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, you are right TheKribKeeper.

There are actually a mixture of green neons (just 2 i think), neons, and cardinals, and rummynose, plus a few guppies.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

UPDATE:
So the rotala is growing like crazy. i have a few guppy fries in here so they hide well in there.









After trim:


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks great! I do think you need some red plants for contrast imo.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I think its fine as is, it looks really nice


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

I really like this tank! Love how the rocks look and the plants in the nooks and cranny's.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks nice and peaceful.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the scape. It makes the tank look much larger, good work!


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! I really like the layout. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

Tank looks amazing as is! Nice aquascaping!


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow nice concept and scape. i was thinking of starting another tank and doing something similiar to this; a somewhat river biotope tank


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> Looks great! I do think you need some red plants for contrast imo.


Hey thanks for checking my tank!

Yeah, I was thinking of red plants but I haven't found any that I can grow in this low tech non co2 non fert tank. I did try Alternanthera once, but they just melted and melted and never grew back... :icon_eek: That's when I decided to fill up that center area with 100% rotala. I kind of like how it is now... 

rustbucket, tinkerpuppet, GreenBliss, Jayme, callisto9, Steveboos, Tcal01,
THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUYS! I really appreciate your nice comments.. roud:


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I love the tank I was just saying what I would do and I also like its current state.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks fishboy199413, I do feel some red would give the tank nice color as well... just that I can't find any red plants that work in my tank so far, with no co2, and non ferts condition...


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet scape! I'm really liking the rocks. You did an excellent job placing those beauties! I agree with you...the scape looks awesome when the stems are half-tank high. 

Thanks for sharing your great tank!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks "Amandas tank".

UPDATE. So i realized those black rocks are kind of out of place. Took them out,
and replace with a similar kind of rocks. I also tied some christmas moss on them.
this christmas moss was grown naturally emersed outside my house. hope they will
do well in the tank.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Filling in nicely! It'll be great if it thrives in your tank! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

The moss seems to be doing ok so far. Not browning, and i think i see some new shoots but not entirely sure.

Anyway, photography mode (rusty skill)
The big boys.

























MTS


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Any updates? Really pretty tank. I especially like the rocks with the dwarf sag(?) in the front


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa.

Been a while. A year has passed and so many things has changed.

Somewhere arnd 5 months ago, the tank was conquered by BBA. The damn thing is everywhere - covered the rocks, the stem plants, even on the SAGs. Long story short, I had to ditch most of the plants. I took out all the rocks and let it dry overnight, then i manually rub off the dried BBA. Then rocks go back in. Many fish are already dead due to old age and sickness. Now there are just 2 green neons and 2 danios. sigh. not worthy of a pic anyways. so.. that's the update.


----------

